# How to make a mallet



## RandyMarine

I ave seen many great mallets on LJ's for awhile now, and this weekend I made my daughters toddler bed. During that process I did a lot of chisel work and all I had was a deadblow hammer. Tis worked ok, but I figured if I had to cut more than what I did, I we be at it all week!

I decided I wanted to build one for this purpose. I have searched, like others have, for plans and the like, but have come up with nothing.

Can anyone tell me where I can find some, what wood to use, and basic dimentions?

Thanks for reading,


----------



## lew

Try these

http://www.craftsmanspace.com/free-projects/wooden-mallet-plan.html

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=13520

http://www.craftsmanspace.com/free-projects/wooden-mallet-plan.html


----------



## davidpettinger

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/Joiners%20Mallet.pdf
try these plans. Depending on the size of the holes you drill you can adjust the weight.


----------



## TomHintz

I have a story on a simple carvers mallet. I made a bunch of them in different sizes and styles, gasve some away but keep several around the shop because one was hardly ever close at hand when I need one!

Click Here to see the story


----------



## antmjr

I have built some mallets (see here if you like) out of black locust from my garden. The best shape - in my experience - is that of the first link posted by Lew.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

I have made a couple of mallets, (see projects), and they are rather easy. There are many ways to make them as there are styles…


----------



## kidwoodworker

on Steve ramsey's website www.woodworkingformeremortals.com search mallet


----------



## jdh122

see this tutorial: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53822
I think this is the easiest way to make a great, solid mallet. Basically the style recommended by Antonio (Lew's first link), but with a laminated head with the slanted mortise let in.


----------



## glentruan




----------



## JoeLyddon

*glentruan: * Those are so COOL and simple… Just what I'm looking for…
Can you share the Plan with us? Very nice idea you have there… using them for advertising, etc.!


----------



## jonah

Do you sell those mallets? They look great! Couldn't find anything about them on your website.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I just saw this post. If you want to make a round mallet, I have made a lot of them and I like the last ones I made with a 2 1/8 dia. head 6" long and a handle sticking 9" out of the head. I turn hand handle to fit my hand usually about 1 3/8" in the center of the grip. Here is one project: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/277762

Cheers, Jim


----------

